# Belgian IPA Discussion Thread



## tcc (20/10/13)

I see that there is some talk of these beers on here but no dedicated thread so I thought I would start this.

From what I understand there are two lines of thought with BIPAs: i. a thoroughly Belgian interpretation of IPA ii. an American IPA using Belgian yeast

From Beeradvocate:

_Description:
Inspired by the American India Pale Ale (IPA) and Double IPA, more and more Belgian brewers are brewing hoppy pale colored ales for the US market (like Chouffe & Urthel), and there's been an increase of Belgian IPAs being brewed by American brewers. Generally, Belgian IPAs are considered too hoppy by Belgian beer drinkers. 

Various malts are used, but the beers of the style are finished with Belgian yeast strains (bottle-conditioned) and the hops employed tend to be American. You'll generally find a cleaner bitterness vs. American styles, and a pronounced dry edge (very Belgian), often akin to an IPA crossed with a Belgian Tripel. Alcohol by volume is on the high side. Many examples are quite cloudy, and feature tight lacing, excellent retention, and fantastic billowy heads that mesmerize (thanks, in part, to the hops). 

Belgian IPA is still very much a style in development.

*Average alcohol by volume (abv) range: 6.0-12.0%*  [ ? ] _

What are some standout commercial examples? Personally I've only had a few A Quiet American and Raging Flem come to mind...

Guidelines for recipe design? 

Any tips for brewing these?

Favourite yeast? I hear 3787 and 3522 a lot

What new world hops combine well with the belgian yeasts? Any standout combos?


----------



## acarey (20/10/13)

Clown Shoes Tramp Stamp is pretty nice, but I'm no expert. Been happy with all their beers actually.


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

Cool thread..
A Belgian IPA is on the cards for me soon..
I just put down a Brett IPA so I will probally use the same IPA recipe for the Belgian IPA..
I have just done some saisons with American hops.. good hops to use IMHO are... Amarillo, Belma, Citra, Centennial, Mosiac plays really well..any of the new varieties are great. I also add in some Chinook, just for the pine taste to cut through all the citrus/tropical flavours.. a few of the grape-fruitty hops dont play well with the Belgian esters IMHO.


----------



## black_labb (20/10/13)

I've brewed a few but never got one that I am 100% happy with. The Achouffe houblon is what I've used as the standard.

I'd make sure you have plenty of healthy yeast. any harsh alcoholic notes will be accentuated by the bitterness.


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

I was going to use Wyeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes strain for my recipe.


----------



## rehab (20/10/13)

That Clown Shoes Tramp Stamp is very decent. I have to give it to Green Flash Le Freak by a whisker over Achouffe Houblon Triple IPA. Soooo good :icon_drool2:


----------



## tcc (20/10/13)

I haven't tried houblon chouffe yet.....had mcchouffe and lachouffe but haven't seen it around....any idea where to get it?




tazman1967 said:


> ..a few of the grape-fruitty hops dont play well with the Belgian esters IMHO.


this is what worries me about investing the time and a not insignificant amount of ingredients


im thinking 3787 with a cascade/chinook combo, typical IPA grainbill with the addition of some amber candi syrup during ferment...any thoughts


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

Sounds cool...
I'd sub the Cascade for Centennial... and use one of the new strains as well for flameout and aroma... Mosaic, Calypso, El Dorado.. any of the new strains are great.
I was thinking also of 3787 for a yeast, sounds good
I dont think you want a Belgian strain with too many esters.. might clash with the hops.


----------



## black_labb (20/10/13)

tazman1967 said:


> Sounds cool...
> I'd sub the Cascade for Centennial... and use one of the new strains as well for flameout and aroma... Mosaic, Calypso, El Dorado.. any of the new strains are great.
> I was thinking also of 3787 for a yeast, sounds good
> I dont think you want a Belgian strain with too many esters.. might clash with the hops.


I think thats part of it. The spicyness is nice but the esters can clash with the hops. I'm thinking my next one may use wb-06. It has the spicyness and not much in the way of esters to clash with the hops.


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

That why im going with 3522...

*One of many great beer yeast to produce classic Belgian ales. Phenolics develop with increased fermentation temperatures, mild fruitiness and complex spicy character.*

According to Mr Malty.. this is the Achouffe strain.


----------



## Yob (20/10/13)

Sir.. You have my attention.

When it says in the OP that the beers are finished with Belgian yeast, it sounds as though it's only the secondary/conditioning that's done with the Belgian yeast?


----------



## mje1980 (20/10/13)

I have an IPA in a cube waiting for belle saison. I think I've got 70 Ibus of chinook in a very simple grist. I'll do a saison and pitch the IPA on the cake. I'm nervously excited for it haha


----------



## tcc (20/10/13)

tazman1967 said:


> Sounds cool...
> I'd sub the Cascade for Centennial... and use one of the new strains as well for flameout and aroma... Mosaic, Calypso, El Dorado.. any of the new strains are great.
> I was thinking also of 3787 for a yeast, sounds good
> I dont think you want a Belgian strain with too many esters.. might clash with the hops.


Roger on the centennial. I like simcoe a lot might use that for a dryhop?

With the yeast I understand if you keep the temp low and slightly overpitch phenols will be favoured over esters?


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

Yob..
Me thinks that they only use the Belgian yeast in the primary.. I do stand corrected..
The trick to brewing these IPA's is to get the harmony between the yeast strain and the hops..
These IPA's don't have the big hop smack in the face like a West Coast IPA.

I just picked up a clone recipe for Clown Shoes Tramp Stamp IPA, if anybody is interested ??


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

Correct.. Thats my understanding as well Tcc.


----------



## fletcher (20/10/13)

tazman1967 said:


> Yob..
> Me thinks that they only use the Belgian yeast in the primary.. I do stand corrected..
> The trick to brewing these IPA's is to get the harmony between the yeast strain and the hops..
> These IPA's don't have the big hop smack in the face like a West Coast IPA.
> ...


i'd be interested thanks Tazman. could you PM it or post it here? or PM the beersmith file if you have it?


----------



## tcc (20/10/13)

Also interested thanks


----------



## acarey (21/10/13)

Very interested in that recipe!


----------



## bconnery (21/10/13)

You do get other hoppy Belgian Beers, sort of the 'English' IPA version of this, such as the excellent Poperings Hommel Bier from Brouwerij Van Eecke To be honest I can't think of other examples off the top of my head but this is a very nice beer...
This description from them suggests Brewer's Gold and Challenger. Somewhere else I'd read Brwewer's Gold and Hallertau, but either way, not a US hop in the picture...

http://www.hommelbier.be/en/assortiment/poperings-hommelale


----------



## tazman1967 (21/10/13)

Ok... Here's the ingredients for C/S Tramp Stamp IPA.

Pils malt
Belgian Caravienne malt
Belgian Special aromatic malt
Sweet orange peel
Columbus, Amarillo, Centennial
Canadian/Belgian yeast (chambly/unibroue)

I'll crunch it through Beersmith tonight.


----------



## tazman1967 (21/10/13)

Awesome.. never heard of an English style of Belgian IPA..
Thanks for the Link BC.. interesting read.


----------



## tcc (22/10/13)

here is my prototype
_Belgian IPA_ _American IPA_


*Type*_*:*_ All Grain​*Date*_*:*_ 21/08/2013​*Batch Size:* 21.00 L​*Brewer:* tom​*Boil Size*_*:*_ 30.34 L​*Boil Time:* 90 min​*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 70.00​​*Ingredients*​​Amount Item Type % or IBU​5.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.89 %​0.30 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 4.92 %​90.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 20 days)​20.00 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (30 min) 15.2 IBU​20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (30 min) Hops 18.8 IBU​30.00 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (10 min) Hops 10.7 IBU​30.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 13.3 IBU​40.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (1 min) Hops 2.1 IBU​40.00 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (1 min) Hops 1.7 IBU​4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc​0.50 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (75.0 SRM) Sugar 8.20 %​1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat​​​*Beer Profile*​*Est Original Gravity:* 1.066 SG​*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.010 SG​_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.014 SG​*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.005 SG​*Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 6.76 %​_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 0.65 %​_*Bitterness:*_ 61.9 IBU​*Calories*_*:*_ 90 cal/l​_*Est Color:*_ 14.6 SRM​*Color:*​Color​*Mash Profile*​*Mash Name:* Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body *Total Grain Weight:* 5.60 kg *Sparge Water:* 21.34 L *Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C *Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C *TunTemperature:* 22.2 C *Adjust Temp for Equipment:* FALSE *Mash PH:* 5.4 PH​​*Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body* Step Time Name Description Step Temp​90 min Saccharification Add 14.61 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C​10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C​​​
Ferment at 19 deg C


----------



## tazman1967 (23/10/13)

IMHO...
You need some crystal malts to "balance" it out... this style is *not* like a usual west coast IPA, its about balance and blending,, No big hop bite (in your face).
I'd drop the candi sugar.. you dont need it.. the yeast will dry it out, at the correct temps.
Did you check your recipe before posting ?
You hop additions dont add up ?


----------



## tcc (23/10/13)

Its all directly from beersmith?

Maybe sub the candi sugar for some med/dark crystal and tone down the hops a bit?


----------

